# Live From Abbey Road - Making Music History Series 1 [DVD]



## recruit

Just got a copy of this disc through and although it is just a standard DVD with DD 5.1 audio, it sounds sublime, with various artists recording at the infamous Abbey Road studios in London.








Certainly worth a listen if you can manage to get a copy.

 Live From Abbey Road - Making Music History Series 1 [DVD] 

*Tracklist*: Disc 1
1. John Meyer - Vultures 
2. Corinne Bailey Rae - Put your Records On 
3. Dr John - I Ain't No Johnny Mercer 
4. Craig David - Hypnotic 
5. Damien Rice - 9 Crimes 
6. Leann Rimes - Can't Fight The Moonlight 
7. Josh Groban - February Song 
8. Natasha Beddingfield - I wanna Have Your Babies 
9. Wynton Marsalis - You and Me 
10. Nerina Pallot - Idaho 
11. Jamiroquai - Love Foolosophy 
12. Ray Lamontagne - Trouble 
13. Gipsy Kings - Bambaleo 
14. Norah Jones - Thinkin' About You

*Tracklist*: Disc 2
1. David Gilmour - On An Island 
2. Richard Ashcroft - Bitter Sweet Syphony 
3. Massive Attack - Teardrop 
4. The Good The Bad The Queen - Nature Springs 
5. The Kooks -Naïve 
6. Gnarls Barkley - Smiley Faces 
7. The Goo Goo Dolls - Iris 
8. Iron Maiden - Hallowed Be Thy Name 
9. Kasbian - Shoot The Runner 
10. Primal Scream - Rocks 
11. The Zutons - Valerie 
12. Dave Matthews - American Baby 
13. Amos Lee - Truth


----------



## dyohn

Thanks for the tip! I often watch Live From Abbey Road on the Sundance Channel, but I did not know these DVDs were available. Cool!


----------



## recruit

dyohn said:


> Thanks for the tip! I often watch Live From Abbey Road on the Sundance Channel, but I did not know these DVDs were available. Cool!


The recordings are superb David as you would expect being in the studios, it's also kind of a documented DVD with the artists talking about there music while in the studio and then playing there tracks!


----------

